
Fonts in Use - rangibaby
http://fontsinuse.com
======
suprjami
Take away the display of font names until you mouseover an image, and you have
a fun game for font nerds! Could probably write that in a few lines of JS and
apply with GreaseMonkey.

~~~
myfonj
Few lines of CSS: [https://userstyles.org/styles/119979/fonts-in-use-
gamify](https://userstyles.org/styles/119979/fonts-in-use-gamify)

~~~
stewf
We already have that built in: click on the “stacked view” icon on the top
right.

------
tempodox
And the greatest source code font of all time is DejaVu (Sans) Mono. It's
open-source: [http://dejavu-fonts.org/](http://dejavu-fonts.org/)

~~~
zubspace
Ask 100 Programmers what their favourite font is and you get 100 answers :)

I'm a big fan of Proggy (the clean / slashed zero / bold puncutation one)
combined with a light color on a dark background I can stuff as much code on
my monitor as possible without straining my eyes. That way I believe to better
oversee the structure of the code and need to scroll less, but each to his
own.

Proggy:
[http://www.proggyfonts.net/download/](http://www.proggyfonts.net/download/)

Programming font comparison:
[https://s9w.github.io/font_compare/](https://s9w.github.io/font_compare/)

~~~
test1235
I thought everyone just used consolas!

~~~
talmand
Real coders use comic sans.

~~~
WorldMaker
Real coders use Papyrus just as their ancient Egyptian forefathers before
them.

EDIT: Free obfuscation security from over-the-shoulder glances for the real
coders that code in Wingdings.

~~~
talmand
I would say our Egyptian forefathers used a font more along the lines of
Wingdings than papyrus.

------
durdn
I've been receiving a weekly email digest of the posts on "Fonts in Use" using
ifttt.com for a long time already. Love their site.

~~~
adapt_and_laugh
How'd you set that up? Aka I'd love to copy you as that sounds like the ideal
way to view this site.

~~~
extra88
I assume it's using one of the site's RSS feeds.

